

Great Tool for Understanding Dilution when Raising Money - adaugelli
http://www.ownyourventure.com/equitySim.html

======
aufreak3
Tried checking "convertible debts" with 20% conversion premium. In that
scenario, it doubles the founders' value at round 3. Is that typical?

------
JVerstry
Great tool, thanks !!!

------
joshu
wouldn't a spreadsheet be easier?

